# Show/bare teeth?



## SuperNova (May 1, 2011)

How do I teach my GSD to bare her teeth or "smile" ? I have tried using peanut butter under her top lip, and it does work however she gets so distracted by licking it off that she doesnt get what I am trying to teach her.
I think that it is a neat trick to teach but I have no idea how!:smirk:


----------



## Micky (Jan 1, 2011)

lol try telling a joke it might work, Ralph our Dobie and Mira our Dalmation smiled when she greetet us, but I have never seen Stella with a smile anyhow wishing you good luck and us know how it turned out


----------

